# Do I Need This?, OK Yeah I Do



## JimDawson (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't think I can pass this up for $300.  Your job is to talk me out of it.


----------



## gredpe3 (Sep 19, 2014)

If you needed it , you would already have it.Why would you buy that one when you could build it and have a bunch of money and time in it.
Eddie:nuts:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 19, 2014)

It is better to have and not need than to need and not have, :rofl:

 "Billy G"


----------



## middle.road (Sep 19, 2014)

One week after you've passed on it, a situation will arise where said tool (or machine) would have made it easier. - The Fates

However $300 seems a bit high.


I passed on one at an estate sale a couple of months ago($100.00), and now I'm trying to replace the bushings in the Jeep's leaf springs.
Let me tell ya... Hacksawing out the sleeves has been a real large PIA.

_Dan


----------



## alloy (Sep 19, 2014)

You don't need that.  Let me go pick that up and remove the temptation from you.

I will let you come over and use it


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Sep 19, 2014)

just use a hammer..


----------



## Stonebriar (Sep 19, 2014)

Sorry cant.  He is practically giving it to you.

Rick


----------



## Bishop (Sep 19, 2014)

You should pass, what are the chances that you can't do the same sort of work with a hammer, chisel, penetrating oil and an oxy/acetlyne torch. Well probably pretty good but where is the challenge in simply pressing a part out or in with no drama!!

Shawn

P.s  Plus at that price we all know it can't be made out of steel, it's probably particle board painted to look like steel.


----------



## tweinke (Sep 19, 2014)

You buy it and store it at my place. You can use it whenever you want to. Lol!


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Sep 19, 2014)

the jack is upside down anyway..lol


----------



## fixit (Sep 19, 2014)

20 ton @ harbor freight $199.99 without coupon

fixit


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Sep 19, 2014)

I built one 20 years ago to press wheel bearings on a wheel rebuild on my 1945 Jeep (see picture). Since then, it's been a life saver. My vote is to buy it. After a few uses, it will pay for itself in machine shop press fees. You may try to soften the seller on his price though. 

Happy Trails!



Ps, Don't buy a Cheap Asian press. I broke one.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Sep 19, 2014)

an arbor press is another consideration.


----------



## chips&more (Sep 19, 2014)

If you use it just a couple of times it will pay for itself. You will wonder how you got along without it! Does it come with V blocks and just blocks and things for set-up? And a thick sheet of hard rubber for sheet metal ornamental stamping? And maybe a brake attachment too? Also a up to 90° heavy duty bender?


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 19, 2014)

Sorry Jim, I dont think I know enough words to talk you out of it. Unless you already have the steel and a jack laying around you couldnt build one for $300.



I did have most of the steel, and a jack, but some extra steel was needed, welding rods, paint, machining, electricity, table winch, I would say I spent close to $300

cheers Phil


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 19, 2014)

OK, I couldn't help myself, the voices told me to buy it.:nuts:  



The seller stated that this had never been used, he bought it 10 years ago and the business venture went south I guess.  Been sitting ever since.  Probably needs new seals, but no problem, I can fix that.

Then worse than that, on the way back, I saw a sign that said ''SHOP SALE''.... OMG!:whistle: Of course I had to go look.  I picked these up for $5 each 18", 2 -14"s, 2- 10"s.  All Ridged, and the jaws look brand new on all of them.  Just missed the 8" Baldor grinder for $50, the guy that walked in ahead of me got to it first.  The rest of the stuff was not very interesting.







TOOLMASTER said:


> an arbor press is another consideration.



I agree, but I already have a small one, and a powered broach press.  You can never too many tools.:rofl:



chips&more said:


> If you use it just a couple of times it will pay for itself. You will wonder how you got along without it! Does it come with V blocks and just blocks and things for set-up? And a thick sheet of hard rubber for sheet metal ornamental stamping? And maybe a brake attachment too? Also a up to 90° heavy duty bender?



It did come with a pair of small blocks, but I am going to have to build some good ones, I have some 2 1/2 x 6, 4140 that will work just fine.  I'm going to have to build a press brake attachment and some other toys to go with it.  I have a hydraulic power unit from an electric Chinese log splitter that is going to find a new home now.  It puts out about 10,000 PSI.  I also need to add a boat winch to move the table up and down, but I have that on the shelf also.  It also needs some castors on it, but I have those on the shelf also.  I just created more projects for my to do list.



TOOLMASTER said:


> the jack is upside down anyway..lol



I'll just turn it upside down to use.:rofl:



fixit said:


> 20 ton @ harbor freight $199.99 without coupon
> 
> fixit



Just today I gave my HF press to my son, this one replaces it.  He came over to my shop yesterday to press out a wheel bearing, so he now has a HF press in his shop.  Even with the air powered jack, I didn't think much of it.  But, now I need to go buy another air powered jack from HF.anic:


----------



## drs23 (Sep 19, 2014)

Good on ya Jim! I like the way your voices talk. )


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 19, 2014)

A little late but, Scence when has *need* had anything to do with tool purchases.


----------



## 12bolts (Sep 19, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> ..... I picked these up for $5 each 18", 2 -14"s, 2- 10"s.  All Ridged, and the jaws look brand new on all of them.


See, if you hadnt gone to get the press you would have missed this bargain too



JimDawson said:


> .... Just missed the 8" Baldor grinder for $50, the guy that walked in ahead of me got to it first.


And if you hadnt procrastinated so long about getting the press you would have gone home with a grinder too!

Cheers Phil


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 20, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> I don't think I can pass this up for $300.  Your job is to talk me out of it.
> 
> View attachment 84033



O.K. i'll give talking you out of it a shot,

(heavily sarcastic response)
$300 is Waaaay too much for a quality built press...
it's a horrible excuse for a hydraulic press, only goes to 100,00 psi
the easy to read pressure dial is a bad idea too, it's better to guess how much pressure is being applied.
plus the color of the hydraulic unit doesn't match the fung shui of the frames color, that alone would break the deal....

it's probably really really heavy , you might need a trailer to move it or worse yet help to move it.
this all being said , i'd ditch the whole idea of getting it...

BTW what's the address where the press is ???, I'd hate for it to fall into the wrong hands:jester:


   AWWW too late, the temptation was too great!!

Great find Jim!!!


----------



## epanzella (Sep 20, 2014)

You came to the wrong place. If you want to get talked out of it, mull it over with your wife.


----------



## Malave16 (Oct 3, 2014)

The power pack and ram on that thing are worth the money. A bit overkill for a home shop but if you got the room, go for it. And like stated above make or aquire a brake setup for it. Well worth it


----------



## umahunter (Oct 7, 2014)

Of course you need it how will you crush cans without it


----------



## genec (Oct 7, 2014)

colors don't match and it appears to have rust on it.    
that is the best I can do


----------

